

You appear to be advocating a new JavaScript framework. - avolcano
https://medium.com/p/6040f05f8a93

======
caitp
I'd like to think Angular 2 will be well received, even if we are probably
checking off more than a few of these boxes (not that AngularJS 1.x doesn't,
though)

